# "vintage"...the most abused word in modern English



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2017)

I hate to be a grammar Nazi, as I am far from perfect myself. However, the misuse of "vintage", especially on eBay, does get on my nerves.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232236437115


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 14, 2017)

Almost as misused as the word "rare"


----------



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> Almost as misused as the word "rare"




Yes! I use the word "vintage" to describe an old item, but that isn't necessarily correct. "Vintage" should be used to describe an aged wine, such as the lovely Cabernet I had over the weekend!

I think "vintage" acquired it's modern usage because most of the old and overpriced junk people try to hock online or in antique malls is not really an antique. An antique should be around 100 years of age at least. "Vintage" became the scapegoat word of choice. "Retro" would be appropriate!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 14, 2017)

These words have been misused to the point that they mean next to nothing, loose borders at best.

High end auctions use great lingo: "important" is my favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 14, 2017)

That bike look more like it is a "barn find" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> That bike look more like it is a "barn find"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




 HA hahaha

It has great patina too!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

From a lexicological perspective I don't believe "vintage" is misused in this instance or many others for that matter. The word itself has a variety of meanings and uses which is easily adaptable to a number of situations. To me its semantics. I usually know, or can find out,  if I'm looking at something 'vintage', 'rare', 'antique', or 'unique'. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 14, 2017)

I remember when folks started using "uber rare"....had to look it up...... Rare is rare, very rare is very rare, uber rare is really really really really rare! Cracks me up....
And this is funny, I just asked Siri what rare means and she said "meat, lightly cooked, so that the inside is still red" 
Ha! I love a good laugh...


----------



## airflo11 (Feb 14, 2017)

I usually don't get into these but, the most annoying of these terms lately is "Old School". Way overused !!! ,and sounds like a person that's not really an enthusiast. To me anyways, some might agree .


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 14, 2017)

I use the word vintage when I search ebay for parts because people just won't put the words "New Crap" in the titles so I can exclude them from my search.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2017)

I always enjoy "Schwinn, Elgin, Iver, Columbia, Indian, Harley etc" when describing a Huffy Part.


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2017)

I was thinking "vintage" POS perhaps? 

Thank you Shawn because of your post I learned a new word today. Lexicological: is part of linguistics that studies words.


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2017)

Actually the use of the word vintage is incorrect. Vintage: the time that something of quality was produced. 
I'll strike my upper comment it's just a POS. lol...


----------



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I always enjoy "Schwinn, Elgin, Iver, Columbia, Indian, Harley etc" when describing a Huffy Part.




I share in your frustration. If I'm working on a bike, my search results are clogged up with random junk that is in no way relevant to the bike I'm working on. These sellers cram "Huffy, Columbia, AMF, Schwinn, Elgin, ........" in the title. Most of it the time they are listing rusty girls tanks or repop crap that they are desperate to unload.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2017)

airflo11 said:


> I usually don't get into these but, the most annoying of these terms lately is "Old School". Way overused !!! ,and sounds like a person that's not really an enthusiast. To me anyways, some might agree .




"Old School" seems to be associated with early BMX and mountain bikes from 1975-1995, or thereabout. That's all I ever see it describe.


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I share in your frustration. If I'm working on a bike, my search results are clogged up with random junk that is in no way relevant to the bike I'm working on. These sellers cram "Huffy, Columbia, AMF, Schwinn, Elgin, ........" in the title. Most of it the time they are listing rusty girls tanks or repop crap that they are desperate to unload.




I've fallen and I can't get up.... Lifealert where are you!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2017)

kreika said:


> I've fallen and I can't get up.... Lifealert where are you!




I tried to buy new Life Alert, but everything said "vintage" on eBay!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 14, 2017)

Anything older than me is vintage in my book.


----------

